# Holiday lets in the Marina



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

For holiday lets in the marina whats going to be best 2 or 3 bedrooms ? Alot of people say 2 beds but in the long run when big families are going wont they prefer a 3 bed apartment in Marina ?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, for me we need 4 bedrooms minimum


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol 3 bdrs is always good. 2 is enough though...


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

a 2 bed, most families want minimum 3 bed and they almost always prefer a villa.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

arfie sorry i cant really help

but i do have a question

British people arent short or anything but they still manage to build really small rooms and bathroom and sitting areas !! why is that ? i watch this show where they take families around to see houses in their price range , and even when their budget is around 700,000 pounds , its still really smalll and the cilieng is very low too


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

:lol: :lol:
Because theres not much space left in the UK and one of the prime ministers, i think it was Thatcher scrapped this law that specified ceiling heights and stuff like that, so it just gets smaller and smaller!
i think thats the reason?


----------

